# Jeep Liberty Plow?



## RAI

Has anyone tried a Fisher Homesteader on a Jeep Liberty. I have a 2005 Jeep Liberty Sport and I want to plow my driveway. I heard good things about the Homesteader but I don't know anyone who has put one on a Liberty. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## PremierLand

Libertys are not solid frames, thus it'd be a bad idea. Not to mention the dealership would void the warranty. 

Its a bad idea all around. IMO.


----------



## festerw

PremierLand said:


> Libertys are not solid frames, thus it'd be a bad idea. Not to mention the dealership would void the warranty.
> 
> Its a bad idea all around. IMO.


The dealership will not void the warranty, there has been a million discussions about this. They MAY void PARTS, but they have to prove damage was done from plowing. Also I've never seen any evidence to PROVE that plowing with a unibody vehicle is any worse than plowing with a full frame vehicle.

That said I say go for it, everyone told me I'd destroy my XJ plowing with it and it's doing fine. As long as you use common sense, you'll be good. I'd take a look at the Snoway's that's what is on mine and I can't complain a bit. If you have the Selectrac transfer case you'll like it even more.


----------



## PremierLand

Thats weird. I still wouldnt plow with a liberty. I hate libertys, my ma has one, and its nothing but problems.

However, plowing with a wrangler is awesome. Hopefully in the future I can get a wrangler for resi's and a 3/4 or 1ton for comm.

Anyway which ever you decide, im sure it'll be fine. Good Luck!


----------



## bluejeep

+1 for wrangler


----------



## RamesesSnow23

Homesteader and Suburbanite will work. Also look into snoway, their light duty plows are a bit better built for about the same price. Liberties are OK, they are not as well build IMO as the older model Jeeps but it will push snow and do it suprisingly well for its size, you can be sure of that.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

salopez is getting a diesel liberty with a blizzard 680LT. I can't wait to see it.


----------

